# Who Lets Their GS's ....



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Who lets their shepherds on the furniture & on the bed to sleep with them?

Why do you let them?

I never let mine on anything but their dog beds and blankets.
I don't want hair on where I am sitting or sleeping. Plus I think it helps with training. I have to have some rules....LOL

I am just curious to see what you all have to say about this.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

My dog will sneak up onto the bed with us once we are asleep.
We'll wake up very bunched up because he has spread out all over .... then he gets booted again.









He's not allowed on our furniture, but when we get home from work we sometimes find hair on the couch. Now I pile stuff on it before I leave in the morning!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i never used to, except when i was feeling sad, luc could come up and sleep with me. but he's such a mild, submissive dog, he always sleeps with me now. (BUT....i let the cats out at night while teagan is crated. if mitch gets up on the corner of the bed b/f luc is in it, i have to pick up mitch b/c luc is scared of him (3 legs, no teeth....ROAR) and won't get up on the bed unless i pick him up. that's my big guy.

teagan is allowed up on the stuffed chair in the window, b/c she loves to look out the window, and i think it's better for her hips to have something soft to sit in while she does. if i want to sit there, she knows she has to move. 

sometimes if my bf and i are watching a movie on the bed (tv is in my room), teagan is allowed up w/us, b/c luc is, and it doesn't seem fair to leave her down. 

nobody is allowed on the couch.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, it has been different with each one. Our first two were allowed everywhere! They were our babies before we had kids.
Our third was not allowed on our bed but the couch was ok.
And with these two pups neither! OK so KC gets on the couch now... I am trying to break her of that but she sees Titan up there and wants to sleep with him. I might loose this battle for the couch. I have a leather couch so it is easy enough to keep clean.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL thats to funny!!! 

We use to have a rotty that would do that and we could never catch her in the act only saw the indentation and hair!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

If permitted on the bed or furniture, Grimm would decide world dominion and supremecy was his alone as "Supreme Happy Tyrant of the Doggiverse."


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

I live alone with Freyja. My "fur"niture is her furniture. LOL The chair, the couch, the bed. The reason for this is I need the physical contact with her. I need the love and cuddles. It goes as far as if I'm at my parents or grandparents home, half the time I will sit on the floor with her to cuddle. The only time its not allowed is when I'm eating.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

No pups on the furniture or bed....we will occasionally get a cat on the bed, but only if its cool....one cat does sleep with our 10 year old.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't allow any of the dogs on the furniture at all. That doesn't mean they don't sneak up there sometimes







and I do give Charley some leeway since he's small and sometimes needs to get away from the bigger dogs.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

In sure some have seen Sarges pics of him curled up on the end of the loveseat. That love seat is in front of the window. Sarge loves to see out the window so thats kind of his spot. Having said that he can also be found laying on the couch between the wife and I getting his pets in. 

He doesnt want to be on the bed all night but he likes to say goodnight so he jumps up and lays between the wife and I and we talk to him and pet him for a few minutes. Then he allows us a few hours sleep before we feel that cold nose in the morning that says....hi there, i have to go out now.

He's a very well behaved dog so I dont see any problem with it from a training standpoint, as for the hair, all my clothes have dog hair most of the time so im used to it by now.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I used to be a "no dogs on the bed" person but they were allowed on the couch. When I moved into a small apartment, somehow it just happened and the dog started sleeping with me! Now, I can't imagine NOT letting her up on the bed! I love the snuggle time. No problems...she gets off when I tell her.
As far as the cats go...they can do whatever they want whenever they want to! They rule the house! Spoiled bastages.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Kisses is allowed to sleep on the bed. She doesn't start any problems, and gets off when I tell her too.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lowen is allowed on anything provided we do not want that spot. Diesel is allowed on nothing unless I invite him up on my lap.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The standing joke is whether or not the DOGS let us on THEIR bed. (I’ll have to find my picture of the 4 GSDs and two little guys on the bed.) It used to be me, DH, the four GSDs and the two little guys in a king sized bed.

As long as the dog gets off when I tell them I don’t care if they are on the furniture or not. As with playing tug – as long as they let go when I tell them we’ll play.

As for the dog hairs – they are EVERYWHERE … there’s no escape! I LOVE my leather furniture as it cleans up nicely.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

oh yeah...the main reason I don't let dogs on the bed...we have a double bed...plus a 90 lb. lab mix...when Jackson is full grown it could be very uncomfortable if we let everyone up there..


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

No furniture and no sleeping in bed.









Believe me this does not go over all that well since both of the cats are on the furniture most of the time - this drives Ara nuts!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No dogs on any furniture in this house! They have their own futon in the bedroom and 4 dog beds downstairs. Rafi was allowed on the furniture in his foster home and slept with his foster dad but I just told him off the first time he got up on the bed when he came here and he's never gotten up on anything again! 

I have two reasons: mud and dog hair! I have enough trouble keeping this house clean!


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfIf permitted on the bed or furniture, Grimm would decide world dominion and supremecy was his alone as "Supreme Happy Tyrant of the Doggiverse."


I love what you said here. I don't allow my dog on the bed or furniture but she has a big ( I mean really big) double bean bag couch that is stuffed with the best fiber fill available. So she kind of has her own piece of furniture. I spoil her too much.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Jolene is allowed on "her" sofa. It has a blanket on it. She will not come in my bedroom. 

Powell


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, the furniture’s pretty beat up so I cover it with sheets and a blanket. It makes it pretty easy to strip and wash the covers so I don’t really care if they get up there. Tess isn’t allowed to take toys up there though because she will start chewing on the covers… Love seat is my seat and is by invite only. No dogs on the bed, DH’s only rule, and I don’t think that’s ever likely to change. Cats rule the roost and have no restrictions to speak of. They get shut out of the bedroom at night though.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

They're allowed on everything. None of my dogs have ever wanted to sleep on the bed when I'm actually sleeping in it. They'll get up on it for a few minutes but then voluntarily hop off. During the day, though, they sleep on it. My DH thinks they get too hot with all the body heat.


----------



## sume747 (Apr 3, 2008)

We allow our almost 13wk gsd up on the couch and bed but only if we invite him and only with his special blanket spread out first. He hasnt caught on yet that he has to wait for the blanket and invite but thats the goal.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

We don't mind the dog hair on the couch or the bed in our house because we also have three cats and there's pet hair pretty much everywhere you look, even though I vacuum everyday. I have a hand-held little vacuum to do the couch and bed spread that covers the bed during the day, too.

However, Abby is only allowed on the couch and the bed as long as she plays by the rules. The rules for getting on human furniture are:

1. You don't come up unless invited.
2. You get off when told, immediately.

If we're cuddled up on the couch watching TV, she's invited up to curl up with us and enjoy some snuggle time. She's also allowed in bed with me when DH gets up in the morning, since he gets up a lot earlier than I do.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for all these good replies, 
I have to say I have caught my husband with one of the boys on the couch with him when he thinks Im not watching...LOL


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

we don't let ours on the furniture. 

They have their own futon that they chill on though, but only the futon!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Mine have free reign of the furniture and beds. Plus they have their own )

As long as I have dogs, I guess I will always have leather furniture, never have white carpet, always be picking dog hair outta my stuff, and sometimes pushing dog feet outta my face at nite ))
diane


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

All my dogs have always been allowed on the furniture and on the bed, BUT, there are strict rules .. If I say off, you get off without complaining or looking pitiful.


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

We used to let our GSD on the couch when he was a pup, but that stopped after he decided he didn't want to come inside from the backyard when we called him to "come". Even though the 2 aren't connected, it was our punishment for him. His recall from the backyard is way better, but we still don't allow him on the couches. I let him sleep at the foot of my bed at night (keep my bedroom door closed during the day), but only because he obeys the "Get Down" and "Get up" commands. Plus, our house is one level, and anyone could walk right up to my window to try to break in, so I have added peace of mind knowing that he will alert me if someone is lurking outside.

I'd like to get him a dog bed for the living room so that he has a comfy place to relax when we humans are on the couches, but he still thinks dogbeds are chew toys, so I probably won't get one again until he is COMPLETELY done with his adolescent/chewing phase.


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

Our first GSD was allowed everywhere. My husband was in the Navy and deployed A LOT. Allie was my best friend and constant companion. When I moved to a much bigger house, I bought leather sofas so she could have her own couch. Somehow she knew it was hers. I had a cover for the mattress that was water repellent so when she when she lost bladder control, I only had to change sheets. She was a trooper. Truth be told, I wanted her near me so I could wake up and check and see if she was breathing during the night. 

Samson is a BIG dog, 95 lbs. He has oddly no interest in the furniture but loves the bed. During the day, he has an enormous pillow on the floor that he prefers. We let him sleep on the bed during the day but at night, he prefers his own space. His crate is in our room and he will often put himself to bed if we are keeping him up. Once in a while he will hop up in bed after we go to sleep. 

I gave up on the hair. I have hard wood and tile and sweep when I can. Why do I let him on the bed ? I don't know. I had notions of strict boundaries when we brought Samson home. But he loves to be on the bed (Cal King-big bed) and roll over on his back and bark. He just makes us laugh.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My exhusband used to let the dogs on the couch with him. I taught them it was only that one couch and only if their special blanket was on it. Then I threw him out and the stinky couch with him!

Morgan is allowed on my bed whenever she wants. Goofy dominance issue: she usually lays on her side except when I'm ready for bed, then she gets on my side. I have to tell her to get in her own spot and if I don't get in mine, she'll lay on the pillows stretched over both sides!


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chase is only allowed to get on the bed after I have already taken the space I want and tucked myself in. He never stays long, he prefers his pup tent or memory foam pillow. Chopper doesn't jump much, the bed is at least 6-8 inches off of the ground. Same thing goes for the couch.

Furniture is leather no carpets, and satin/poly bedspreads. 
One thing--the dogs get blown out evey time they come in the house, and there are eight mats from the door to my bedroom to trap the mud. I also keep a can of doggie cologne to spray them. 

In the neighborhood I live in I keep them as close as I can. Chase is an alarm barker.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Chico was allowed on anything and loved being on the bed and couch. Ryot liked his bed more than anything. Rade preferred to sleep on the hard wood floor. It didnt matter how many blankets I would put on the floor.

Now Mace jumps up on the bed and couch all by himself. He's only 4 months and my bed is pretty high up, but he gets his little butt up there. I dont mind him on my bed, but my mom will die if she saw him on the couch.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we have a 7 year old Grey Hound and a 10 month old Shep. the Grey Hound goes from the sofa to her bed to our bed. the Shep climbed onto the sofa for the first time about 20 minutes ago. we have two dog beds in the living room and two dog beds in our bed room. we just don't really care if they get on the funiture. even if they don't get on the furniture how do you keep their hair from being everywhere? how does it help with training by not letting them on the furniture?


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OA....As long as I have dogs, I guess I will always have leather furniture, never have white carpet, always be picking dog hair outta my stuff, and sometimes pushing dog feet outta my face at nite ))
> diane


That makes two of us! (Except the leather furniture, which I'm leaning towards when I purchase a new couch)









Mine get to sleep where ever they choose. I know many dog trainers that say it's a huge no-no to let dogs up on the furniture because it's a leadership thing. I don't have any problems at all with them knowing who is boss. They also get down immediately when told.

My previous dogs, Lugar and Dunja, had dog beds on the floor. They would come up on the bed at night when I called them, but they got down in about 10 to 15 minutes, so I bought them dog beds and that's where they slept, happily. They did use the couch alot. 

Trace spent about 2 weeks kenneled in the basement at night (not trustworthy around the cats) One night, I decided to let him in the bedroom with the baby gate up. He slept on the bed all night and never stirred or bothered me. That's where he's been ever since.

Now that Kora is here, how could I let Trace sleep on the bed and not her?? So, there she sleeps, right next to him and doesn't stir all night either. Good thing I have a king size bed!









In all seriousness, I'm a firm believer in taking care of their joints while they are young. Trace is a hard working dog and deserves a nice, soft, warm place to sleep at night to rest his body just like I do. Plus, it's great waking up in the morning to doggie kisses & cuddles!









I live in a small house and don't want dog beds all over the house and they break down over time. I put a sheet on my couch and I have a fleece blanket over the bed so I don't have to wash my comforter over and over and ruin it. The sheet and blanket get washed weekly and it's no problem. Like the saying goes: "My house is maintained for the comfort and convenience of my dogs!"


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Mine are allowed on the furniture. I prefer it when they sleep with me, it's comforting. Brenna usually stays for a few minutes to 'tuck me in' then goes and lays on the floor or in her crate.

Mollie is nice about sharing the bed with me, I think she sees me as a heating pad. hehe

When I had my apartment I would put a baby gate up at night (no bedroom door) and both dogs would stay in the bedroom even though Brenna could jump the gate without a second thought.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

My furbabies are allowed on anything, except the dining room table. lol Have to draw a line somewhere.

As a side note....how does leather hold up with dogs?? I'm thinking of a new couch and was curious.


----------



## kr_egan (Jul 19, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lish91883My furbabies are allowed on anything, except the dining room table. lol Have to draw a line somewhere.


You mean like this?:









Otherwise, Athena is allowed everywhere and on anything. We have a huge sectional couch and it's only the me, my husband, and the dog. We also all squeeze into the bed at night, but Athena loves to sleep there during the day:


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

On the furniture...like this???
They are allowed on the couch and the bed but they better get off when I tell them to...


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Love that pic!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Our dogs are allowed only on the couch, it is leather. But I know that Rocket sneaks up on the chair when I've fallen asleep or left the house! As for our bed, they are allowed up if we invite them. Apollo used to sleep there, but he is so freaking huge now that he gets uncomfortable & sleeps on the floor so he can stretch out! They are hairy beasts! My poor van has new seat covers-made of dog hair! We've been traveling a lot lately with them & it is a mess!


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lish91883As a side note....how does leather hold up with dogs?? I'm thinking of a new couch and was curious.


It has held up fabulously for us, at least for our first GSD. Samson prefers his floor bed to the couches now, which is just fine with me.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Found it!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Oh, and another favorite 'dogs on furniture' photo ...


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

OMG, those pics are priceless! I love the head on the side table.
I let Mufasa and Angel on all the furniture. I guess why not, I mean, they patrol the whole house during the day when we work. Why not let them have the sofa and bed to take union breaks on?All I know is nobody ever comes in our house to rob us. 
Leather seems to work OK. They tend to lick it and leave a monster wet spot, but it always dries away.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My guys have free reign on the furniture and bed. Nucky is the only one not allowed to sleep on it at night with me. He has to show respect to Chimo. Granted, Chimo rarely sleeps on the bed with me. The girls are up and down all night. They will get off if I tell them too but they also know who the real boss is anyway- Lakota.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd rather mine didn't get on the furniture, but I'm too much of a sucker to keep them off of it.

Fortunately Annabelle and Bentley are quite content with their dog beds, but Maiya HAS to be on the couch at ALL times! If she sees another dog even eyeballing her spot she will rush over to it and jump in it before the other dog can even blink. 

Annabelle does faithfully sleep with me everynight in my bed. 

It would be nice to have a "hair-free" zone to relax in, but I don't see it happening anytime soon!

And with two cats to boot, I swear one day *I'm * going to cough up a hairball.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

My dogs get to be on our furniture, Ava sleeps with us on the bed if she can find room, and just waits for someone to get up so she can take their spot. I promised my husband we would keep them off the furniture if I got some new stuff...We just got new furniture and before I got the room complete...it was about 20 minutes before I gave up, here is the room....almost finished










Here is my solution for dogs (this is Hunter a rescue dog right after he was sprung from the pound)


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

We allow Chevy on the furniture. He loves to sleep there during the day or sit on the back of the chair looking out the picture window. In the mornings when DH gets up for work, he lets Chevy out of his crate and he comes barreling into our bedroom and jumps and cries for me to help him get on the bed with me since he's too small yet to jump on there on his own. I don't have a problem with it


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Love the leather but this sofa's cream. I won't ever do that again. The stains (from dirt, mud, ???) won't come off, so I just bought a cover. Next time I'll buy a darker cover.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Both dogs are allowed on everything, but they have both proven themselves to be obedient and well-mannered. We recently got a new bed that is higher up so now the dogs don't go up there unless we encourage them. We have three dog beds in our room (only 2 dogs) that they sleep on. In the living room, they are allowed on the couch, but they rarely come up. Their crates are propped open. Kenya prefers to sleep in her crate or under the kitchen table and Coke made himself a little nest where I keep extra pillows between one end of the couch and the wall. Neither dog has ever destroyed a piece of furniture or guarded (like barking/growling if someone else tried to get on or when told to get off). I have three cats who are also allowed on furniture, so I was already immune to having hair everywhere.

Kenya and three cats on the old bed (before we adopted Coke)









Coke on my lap on the couch, and Kenya somehow wedging herself on the back of the couch









When we first got her I said no dogs on the couch, but I could not say no to such cuteness!


----------



## BellatheDog (Apr 22, 2006)

Bella will come up on the couch but will quickly get off when asked. She will not come up on the bed unless she gets the ok which rarely happens.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

these pics are awesome-Lauri that pic is PRICELESS!


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

You mean like this?


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Not only allowed on the furniture but they get pillows too...lol




























And BTW all the pics were taken with me on the floor! lol Funny how that works.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowNo dogs on any furniture in this house! They have their own futon in the bedroom and 4 dog beds downstairs. Rafi was allowed on the furniture in his foster home and slept with his foster dad but I just told him off the first time he got up on the bed when he came here and he's never gotten up on anything again!
> 
> I have two reasons: mud and dog hair! I have enough trouble keeping this house clean!


I have the same rules in my house. no 4 legged bodies on or in the bed or on the couch, chairs or any other furniture. She has a beautiful comfy bed that I personally made for her. She did sneak up on our bed when I left for work so she could look out the window, but I got wind of that and now close the bedroom door, hee hee. Now the white couch in the living room in front of the window, I keep a sheet on and yeah, she gets on it to look out. I just don't want dirty paw prints and dog hair all over my furniture. As it is, I vacuum 2x a day and have to wash my white tile floor almost daily. Love my baby to death, but messy messy. Between the dog hair, dirty paw prints and the drooling.....sheesh, she's a piggy.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

lish, your babies are adorable.......just look at that face!


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SpiritsmamAll my dogs have always been allowed on the furniture and on the bed, BUT, there are strict rules .. If I say off, you get off without complaining or looking pitiful.










Is it possible for them not to look pitiful??!!~!


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lola'sMommylish, your babies are adorable.......just look at that face!


Thanks. I'm kinda partial to them.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL I love all the pictures, Thanks for sharing!!!

Im still not letting mine on the furniture....LOL


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I only let Brady on the couch If I am on it and there is a blanket down. I love it when he gets into bed with us. He is like a heating blanket and keeps me warm.
When were not home the scat mats are on couches and bed.


----------



## kathyk (Jul 13, 2007)

Benny has his bed and Riley sleeps under our bed. Both will come up on the bed with our permission. Riley used to have the run of the house before Benny joined our family then we had to say that couch and chair are off limits. But Riley will still sneak on the couch if I am elsewhere in the house occasionally.

Love the pic!


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

We allow the dogs on the furniture but out of our 5, Shilo is the only one that really has no desire to be on the furniture or beds. She will get up on the couch or bed for a few minutes but ends up getting down. I think she gets to hot.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Jake is not a cozy dog .he never really attempts to get on my bed but does sleep on "his bed-a real bed"in guest room.Sometimes I kinda wish he was a snuggler but i realize he is respecting MY bed and do not try to change it.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

The only thing the dogs don't get on is the couch. as for the bed, yup, they sleep there during the day, and each has love time when DH and go to bed for the night. One by one, they both get up on the bed for one on one love time.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, in the beginning when we first got the girls we said they weren't allowed on any furniture...but as time went by Elle (GSD mix) started sneaking into my bed after we went to sleep, Emma still sleeps in her crate.

As for the livingroom furniture they are not allowed on the couch unless I ask them to for a snuggle or something, they're definitly not allowed on the recliner, but they know that and respect that.

When we are eating they both know to go lie down and leave us alone, then they will get a bite when we are all finished eating, if they are good.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, although Dallas is allowed on the couch, he rarely gets up there and stays when I am there he instead lays next to me feet. He gets up there as soon as BF sits down. No animals are allowed to sleep in bed. And how could you possibly tell the dog not to get on the furniture when:

A. Queen Squirrell has the dog bed downstairs









B. Princess Bonkers has the dog bed upstairs


















How could you possibly tell the poor 85 lb GSD he can't lay somewhere soft?


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Diesel used to be allowed on the bed but not anymore. When we got Willow the only time he was growly with her was when she tried to get on the bed so I decided not to let either of them on the beds. Nothing to do with the dog hair as that gets everywhere anyway! 

We have more dog beds in this house than people furniture! Willow has her crate, Diesel has 3 beds upstairs and both him and Willow have a bed each downstairs!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

How could you possibly tell the poor 85 lb GSD he can't lay somewhere soft?







[/quote] 

Thats to funny!! Love the picture.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

My dogs are allowed on the furniture-I wouldn't have it any other way







At night, before bedtime, Shiloh will crash on his chair (he's the only one that uses it), Eli on the Loveseat and Shoshona on the sofa with me. When its bedtime we all load up on the bed. I just love having my babies close to me.


----------



## ReinaMommy (Apr 24, 2008)

We try to only let Reina up when invited. Does not always work, but if you tell her OFF... then she does. I need her snuggles sometimes, so I don't see a problem.


----------

